# Stacking Sydney



## goodasgolden (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi Everyone!

I am new to this forum and am so excited to have found this forum since there is SO much information and advice from all you golden lovers! I have just started showing with my female golden, Sydney. We showed a little during the summer, and hopefully will be showing alot more this year! I am all new to this, and am still learning, but so far I am having fun in the show ring. 

Right now I am still learning how to properly stack Sydney. Attached I have a photo of her at a show where she got her first point! I was wondering if any of you would be able to comment and give me advice on where I need to improve when I am stacking her. 

Thank you and I greatly appreciate it! 

PS. Please let me know if the attachment doesn't work!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I will let bigger talents than me give you stacking advice, but I just want to say how much I love the huge smile you have. It DOES seem like you are having fun. She is very cute. One tiny piece of advice so I am not completely useless, lol, is to trim less off her hocks. It could also be an illusion bc the sun is hitting right at that spot, but you can really use the feathering there to create an optical improvement. Also, the hair on the back of her neck is hiding it. Very nice team! I can't wait for more photos.


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

Hello from Canada AND from my girl, also named Sydney! Where are you from? 

Your Sydney is gorgeous!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

First, pretty girl. How old was she in this picture. You have her stacked okay in this picture, I do think you have her back feet stretched out a tad too far. But, it could just be the bright light on her back hocks.


----------



## goodasgolden (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks guys for the compliments and the advice! In this picture, Sydney had just turned 10 months old. At the time, she barely had any feathering on her hocks, which was frustrating. Her adult fur is coming in VERY slowly which is frustrating, especially since I show her. She still has puppy fuzz on some parts of her body. I don't know if that's normal? I know some goldens take longer to mature, including coat growth. But she is now 13 months, and it is taking an awful long time for her coat to come in. Should I be worried? 

Sydney's Mom...I love the name of your girl!!!  I am located close to London, Ontario. Where are you from?


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

Don't be worried - her coat will come in.  

I live in Toronto, but my parents live near London, too! Just West of it toward St. Thomas in a little town called Shedden. It's lovely there - I go as often as possible to escape the city and get some country r&r. I went to highschool there and some post-secondary.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

goodasgolden said:


> Thanks guys for the compliments and the advice! In this picture, Sydney had just turned 10 months old. At the time, she barely had any feathering on her hocks, which was frustrating. Her adult fur is coming in VERY slowly which is frustrating, especially since I show her. She still has puppy fuzz on some parts of her body. I don't know if that's normal? I know some goldens take longer to mature, including coat growth. But she is now 13 months, and it is taking an awful long time for her coat to come in. Should I be worried?
> 
> Sydney's Mom...I love the name of your girl!!!  I am located close to London, Ontario. Where are you from?


You may want to talk to Sydney's breeder to see how long it takes for the dog's in her lines to mature & develop a full coat. I've seen on this thread where some goldens are able to quickly earn their conformation championships at a young age and others need more time to mature.


----------



## goodasgolden (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh, I'm not too too far from St. Thomas actually! Just north of London, close to Grand Bend. Perhaps I will contact Sydney's breeder..I have heard too that some need more time to mature...I guess I just need to have patience!


----------

